# Black Mamba Hatchlings.



## Wills reptiles

One of my mates pair of black mambas has just dropped, does anyone know the regulations to bring venomous snakes into the u.k, are black mambas allowed, and would any1 be interested in buying??Captive bred!!


----------



## slippery42

Wills reptiles said:


> One of my mates pair of black mambas has just dropped, does anyone know the regulations to bring venomous snakes into the u.k, are black mambas allowed, and would any1 be interested in buying??Captive bred!!


No problem bringing them in though the market for black Mambas will be........limited!!!


----------



## Athravan

You can transport them easy enough via car as long as they are destined to be kept at a DWA license holders premises


----------



## Tom_b

Why do i have a feeling and probably wrong as ive been up most of the night but these are CB in South Africa! You can import them if they are not on European soil and although i am sure they would sell unless you had a DWA you would need to house them with someone else whilst the selling happened.

Tom


----------



## SiUK

I was going to say it depends where they have been CB?


----------



## Tom_b

SiUK said:


> I was going to say it depends where they have been CB?


Were rite and for me makes a change :lol2:

Spoke to Will and these are CB South African Black Mambas.

mmmmm Hopes they can be imported and pet shop license is here on time. :mf_dribble:


----------



## SiUK

they arnt really a snake that massively interests me, I respect how awesome a snake they are, and they are certainly impressive from a size speed and venom point of view so I can see the appeal, but as a venomous keeper, its not something I am desperate to add to my collection.


----------



## southwest vipers

Wills reptiles said:


> One of my mates pair of black mambas has just dropped, does anyone know the regulations to bring venomous snakes into the u.k, are black mambas allowed, and would any1 be interested in buying??Captive bred!!


There were 3 pairs for sale in Houten snake day last month. 2 pairs were captive bred babies, bred by Alfred Wallner this year. I believe he sold one pair for 350 euros. Also Simon Hunter had a pair of adult wild caught for 100 euros. They did not sell. I dont think it would be worth the time and trouble to try to import them from Africa unless they are part of a larger consignment of more valuable animals.


----------



## Tom_b

southwest vipers said:


> There were 3 pairs for sale in Houten snake day last month. 2 pairs were captive bred babies, bred by Alfred Wallner this year. I believe he sold one pair for 350 euros. Also Simon Hunter had a pair of adult wild caught for 100 euros. They did not sell. I dont think it would be worth the time and trouble to try to import them from Africa unless they are part of a larger consignment of more valuable animals.


I have asked about other species available. I am particularly interested in CB dwarf Bitis species hence making a shipment worth it.


----------



## Alex27

i like the look of greens more than blacks


----------



## southwest vipers

Tom_b said:


> I have asked about other species available. I am particularly interested in CB dwarf Bitis species hence making a shipment worth it.


Forget getting Dwarf bitis direct from Africa. Everyone has tried that. I got mine easily enough from Europe.


----------

